# Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: CONTEST CLOSED congrats to mymymai



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips

*CONTEST CLOSED*






*
This contest is open to both US & international members.*

Correct answers were:

1. reeeluzalb = Belle Azure
2. ecszueeq = C Squeeze
3. ejencesltwe = Jewelescent
4. rcelciynteauratncl  = Naturally Eccentric
5. roatilnmaensm = Ornamentalism
6. dgeaharrwtesc = Charged Waters



And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 word games are fun


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Good one, Julia!


----------



## ancilla (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

what a fun thing to wake up to! thanks


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Great fun!
How long do we have to do this?


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Great fun!
How long do we have to do this?_

 
Until we receive the lucky number entree.


----------



## peaudane (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

I really hope I win this!


----------



## Jot (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

woot!


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 

 
_Are you sure all the letters are right in #4? I can't figure that one out._

 
Yup. I scrambled all the words through an online scrambler, and just double checked that one as well and it's fine.


----------



## Holly (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Good luck all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im goin back to sleep!


----------



## cmac (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Good Luck Ladies...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Gentlemen (if applicable)


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Good luck girls!


----------



## FK79 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Good luck all


----------



## soco210 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

That one was MUCHHH easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Specktra!!!!!!! <3 Love these!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

And GOOD LUCK everyone!  Beautiful prize!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

done


----------



## Araylan (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

These prizes are so nice! Thanks for doing all of this for us, it's so much fun!


----------



## Purity (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Ooh, this was fun! *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

LMAO I suck at these ! I dont know all the lipsticks Im a MAC newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But alas goodluck to all!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

great fun!


----------



## mymymai (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Wohoo, I sent mine in


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Until we receive the lucky number entree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Darn it --- I sent mine so eagerly way too early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

It's completely random.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

I love these giveaways!! Even if I never win one they're sooo much fun!...thanks for doing this

HAHA I just woke up and like scrambled to the computer half alseep and was like ahhh i cant miss the contest lmao....im going back to bed


----------



## Divinity (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

WOOHOO!! That was fun AND I actually got it!!  Thanks Specktra!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Thanks Julia!!


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

That was fun haha


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

That was fun. Thanks again!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

yay I actually entered a contest that required work. This was the first thing I did when I woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol Good luck everyone


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

yay! finally!

thank you


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

That was a lot of fun!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

this is so much fun! i couldn't do the unscramble the other day but i got this one!!


----------



## starshapedshard (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Woo, done. 

: )


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Got mine in...hope today is the lucky day


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*






And the random winner is..... *drum roll*


mymymai



Congratulations!​


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

Congratulations. she'll be happy to know this when she wakes back up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe Sunday. lol. My heart hurts when I don't win lol. It was fun finding the answers though..and I learned a little bit about my favorite makeup.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-7-07: Royal Assets Coral Lips*

I love this pic of homer lol CONGRATS!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_



And the random winner is..... *drum roll*​ 

mymymai​ 



Congratulations!​_


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 7, 2007)

i thought mymymaiwon first?


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry guys, on an error on my own stupid behalf, I announced the wrong winner. The person mentioned previously only had 5 of the correct answers and due to my own oversight this user was originally stated. But, I noticed the error right away and we awarded it to the next correct random user. Please excuse my error and I am sure you will understand that we want the prize going to the person who had all the right answers.

The winner is mymymai.


----------



## Kristal (Dec 7, 2007)

Did you guys change the winner???


And can you please post the answers??


----------



## kyoto (Dec 7, 2007)

These are tons of fun.  Congrats Mymymai!


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_Did you guys change the winner???


And can you please post the answers??_

 
Please see my post above with the explanation.

I have now posted the answers.


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh well congrats to the winner...at least I had them right.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 7, 2007)

damn I lost time thinking where to send the answers and the subjet word..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congratulations girl!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 7, 2007)

congrats girl


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations mymymai!


----------



## Holly (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## mymymai (Dec 7, 2007)

*shocked*  Wow, This is like the first time I've won anything...ever.


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 7, 2007)

YAY!!!!  That was fun!


----------

